# Hi from Denmark :-)



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello all.

I'm Sofie and I live in Denmark.
I'm 26 and live with my boyfriend Steph - and all our children.

With us live 30 fancy rats, 8 guinea pigs, 3 gerbils, 5 hamster, 2 steppe lemmings, 1 atelerix albiventris, 1 old cat....
..... and ofcourse vores 7 wonderful mice.

We breed fancy rats for pets and also breed a few guinea pigs.
We've had fancy rats for about 3½ years - and I've had guinea pigs for about 15 years.

I've allways had animals but it's the guinea pigs that have held on the longest.
- Once a guinea pig lover - allways a guinea pig lover.
But I must say the same about the rats.
I've had great pleasure in learning the genetics and so on - I love it.
So I'm hoping for the same with the mice.
Steph have had mice for many years before we got to know each other.
I've also had mice before, but this time the mice have been in our lifes since september 2010.
And they are going to stay!
I've had a lot of help from my namesister Sofie (Vanaheims).
And it all started with the most wonderful male from Sweden (Diamantens Yin).

So a "short" intro from me.

This is me at a guinea pig show 2 years ago with my beloved Bianca (R.I.P.)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Lovely piggie!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome, what a lovely pig Bianca was. I know what you mean about "once a guinea pig lover always a guinea pig lover" I have 2 boys myself and love them both so much.

Hope you find the forum helpful


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome. I'm looking forward to hearing more about all your pets.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

A very Warm Welcome!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to my namesister


----------



## lookingforlemmings (Apr 1, 2011)

i need to know where you got those lemmings!!! ive been looking everywhere for them and i cannot seem to find them!!!


----------

